# Frustrations with Tivo Guide (To Be Announced)



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

After frustrations in not being able to get my channel guide to work on some channels (shows "To be announced"), and repeatedly trying to contact support to get the problem resolved (with no success), I stopped using my Tivo Roamio OTA about a year ago and have been using Plex with a Plex Pass subscription.

I still have my Roamio and am wanting to take another stab at getting it working again. I've tried deleting everything and setting it up with factory settings, but I still have the problem. I also noticed that guided setup doesn't work with the largest city in my area (84790), but it does work with mine (84780). Setup finds a lot more channels than I actually receive, and I have to go through them all to find the ones that I really do receive. About 1/2 of them show "To be announced" for everything in the channel guide. I've given it plenty of time for indexing and the problem hasn't corrected itself.

I don't know what to do. I really want to use my Tivo rather than pay another year or lifetime subscription for Plex Pass, but I just can't use my Tivo when half of the guide is missing! Can anyone help me resolve this issue? Tivo Support has been useless


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Tivo service connections is where guide info comes from. After removing all the non-working channels, made Tivo connections, it just takes time for the guide to fill in. When you uncheck channels that are not working (signal) or unwanted, they are never deleted from the channels list. Press GUIDE, then A and on "Channels: " option, there is ALL, Channels I Receive, Favorites.

With "Channels I Receive," its where Tivo can choose to record, Live TV can display, etc. With "Favorites," that is what shows on Live TV (channels list with Thumbs up), although it can record from the channels in Received.

When a Tivo DVR first gets activated, or plugged in, it gets only about 3 days of guide data after its initial guided setup (initial service is only about 7 days, until its in a Tivo.com account and paid service.) Around the 4-6th Tivo service connection, it receives a software update (no guide included.) After that, connections will yield about 12 days ahead and 2 days back of guide data are retained.

You just do not really need to shove something into the closet simply because its not working for you, which does not get (software, guide) updates while unplugged.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the most efficient way to report tba guide issues for specific channels is using the online form:

Report a Lineup Issue​they can be resolved as quickly as a few days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> After frustrations in not being able to get my channel guide to work on some channels (shows "To be announced"), and repeatedly trying to contact support to get the problem resolved (with no success), I stopped using my Tivo Roamio OTA about a year ago and have been using Plex with a Plex Pass subscription.
> I still have my Roamio and am wanting to take another stab at getting it working again. I've tried deleting everything and setting it up with factory settings, but I still have the problem. I also noticed that guided setup doesn't work with the largest city in my area (84790), but it does work with mine (84780). Setup finds a lot more channels than I actually receive, and I have to go through them all to find the ones that I really do receive. About 1/2 of them show "To be announced" for everything in the channel guide. I've given it plenty of time for indexing and the problem hasn't corrected itself.
> I don't know what to do. I really want to use my Tivo rather than pay another year or lifetime subscription for Plex Pass, but I just can't use my Tivo when half of the guide is missing! Can anyone help me resolve this issue? Tivo Support has been useless


I can understand your frustration. I see you having two choices: change equipment or work on the problem. Here are some tips I have found to help others.

All channels are first determined by your zipcode. That should be enough. Reality differs. To get a list of what should work, connect the cable to your TV and perform a channel scan. Make a list of the channels, sub-channels and their call letters. Now reconnect the TiVo. Everyone (you and me) get our guide lineup and listings from a TiVo database. Yours is bad. The database is also used by tv.com and tvguide.com. Both are crappy web sites, but we can't fix that. Also, TiVo Online has its opinion of your guide. To get Online's opinion, just go to the TiVo Online entry (don't login), select guide, and enter your zipcode for 84790 (Over the air Only (Digital)). You'll see a guide that is what's in the TiVo database. With tvguide.com, your zipcode, 84780, doesn't even have a selection for OTA, so you may want to look at 84790 since it does have a database entry.

Next is to select the station you want fixed the most. Fill out the form, Report a Lineup Issue and submit it to TiVo. Give it 5 days. Also, get a Twitter account if you don't have one. Lately TiVo has been doing a good job fixing guide problems (compared to last year).

When a service connection is made your entire guide is updated. It should take about two seconds max. I get 400 channels. It takes one second for a daily download. If there is a problem with St George data, they may pay more attention to the problem.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

ThAbtO said:


> After removing all the non-working channels, made Tivo connections, it just takes time for the guide to fill in.


That's exactly the problem - The guide info never fills in, no matter how long I wait, even for about half of the channels I do receive. I do know how to uncheck channels, create favorites, and change the guide to display My Channels or Favorites instead of All Channels. That helps, but I still have "To be announced" on about half of my channels.

I had no problems with my Tivo OTA until they changed to using Rovi for guide info, and ever since then, I haven't been able to get reliable guide info. I've spent hours on the phone with support. I've used the channel lineup form, I've repeated guided setup I don't know how many times. I've tried to use different zip codes in my area (or even other areas), but the only one that I can get to work and complete the guided setup is my own (84780). I have to think that is somehow related to my problem. My software version is 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846.



ThAbtO said:


> You just do not really need to shove something into the closet simply because its not working for you, which does not get (software, guide) updates while unplugged.


I don't want to shove it into the closet and I realize it does me no good while unplugged, but one of the main reasons for my having a DVR is to be able to set it to record programs that I want to watch that I can't watch live. When I have "To be announced" on half of my channels, it's really frustrating and just doesn't work for me.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> the most efficient way to report tba guide issues for specific channels is using the online form:
> 
> Report a Lineup Issue​they can be resolved as quickly as a few days.


This has not been my experience. I've done this in the past with very little (if any) success.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> That's exactly the problem - The guide info never fills in, no matter how long I wait, even for about half of the channels I do receive. I do know how to uncheck channels, create favorites, and change the guide to display My Channels or Favorites instead of All Channels. That helps, but I still have "To be announced" on about half of my channels.


BTW, a guide should be 100% complete within 30 minutes of a restart.

I just checked with Rabbitears. Give up. Go back to Plex. Check into other streamers.

Stations for St. George, Utah

I'll bet you never get this fixed. TiVo is useless with LP and translators. Sorry. I have the same odds of getting OTA.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

allen97 said:


> After frustrations in not being able to get my channel guide to work on some channels (shows "To be announced"), and repeatedly trying to contact support to get the problem resolved (with no success), I stopped using my Tivo Roamio OTA about a year ago and have been using Plex with a Plex Pass subscription.
> 
> I still have my Roamio and am wanting to take another stab at getting it working again. I've tried deleting everything and setting it up with factory settings, but I still have the problem. I also noticed that guided setup doesn't work with the largest city in my area (84790), but it does work with mine (84780). Setup finds a lot more channels than I actually receive, and I have to go through them all to find the ones that I really do receive. About 1/2 of them show "To be announced" for everything in the channel guide. I've given it plenty of time for indexing and the problem hasn't corrected itself.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I really want to use my Tivo rather than pay another year or lifetime subscription for Plex Pass, but I just can't use my Tivo when half of the guide is missing! Can anyone help me resolve this issue? Tivo Support has been useless


This has worked for me multiple times when CS and TS have not resolved guide problems.
Sometimes there's a database problem that first level can not see or resolve.

When you think all is lost...

Give it a try.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> To get Online's opinion, just go to the TiVo Online entry (don't login), select guide, and enter your zipcode for 84790 (Over the air Only (Digital)). You'll see a guide that is what's in the TiVo database. With tvguide.com, your zipcode, 84780, doesn't even have a selection for OTA, so you may want to look at 84790 since it does have a database entry.


It does look like Tivo does have guide info for most of the channels that I show "To be announced" for. I gave it a shot and submitted a lineup issue report and will give it a few days.

I'm not sure this is going to work though. It looks like the guide data on online.tivo.com is correct. For some reason, I'm just not getting it for some of the channels I receive. My guide database appears to be corrupted. I've tried clearing Program Information & the To Do List, and even Clear and Delete Everything, but I still end up with the same "To be announced" problem.

One curious thing - one of the many times I've tried repeating guided setup, I've tried to use other zip codes in my area (84790, 84770, 84737, 84765, etc.) and I couldn't get any of them to work. What's up with that? All of those work on online.tivo.com.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> One curious thing - one of the many times I've tried repeating guided setup, I've tried to use other zip codes in my area (84790, 84770, 84737, 84765, etc.) and I couldn't get any of them to work. What's up with that? All of those work on online.tivo.com.


That sounds like the root of the problem. Online is supposed to mirror your device to the point if you power off your TiVo, Online should not work. That might be a route worth trying.

I haven't asked this before, but what software version are you running? Also, when you run GS, a question is asked to choose a country. Hit the Info key on your remote and see what software version is displayed.

Hell, why you're at it run GS for a cable feed. That can't be all TBA.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I'll bet you never get this fixed. TiVo is useless with LP and translators. Sorry. I have the same odds of getting OTA.


Thats a piss poor thought. Sorry but I have used my Tivo in Northern MN that has translators for FOX and ABC and when I have submitted requests they got them fixed. You just have to explain it better to them.

Also the zip I use right now (Mankato, MN) has a translator farm about 25 miles away from there as Mankato just is a 1 station market (KEYC) and Tivo has the translator farm done properly (well until a week or so ago when the co-op that runs the translator farm started moving programming around on their stations as some of their stations have to drop power due to the repack).

Tivo aint gonna fix this crap on their own. It takes folks letting them know its wrong. And with the repack in full swing they just have to put in a little more overtime


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

allen97 said:


> After frustrations in not being able to get my channel guide to work on some channels (shows "To be announced"), and repeatedly trying to contact support to get the problem resolved (with no success), I stopped using my Tivo Roamio OTA about a year ago and have been using Plex with a Plex Pass subscription.
> 
> I still have my Roamio and am wanting to take another stab at getting it working again. I've tried deleting everything and setting it up with factory settings, but I still have the problem. I also noticed that guided setup doesn't work with the largest city in my area (84790), but it does work with mine (84780). Setup finds a lot more channels than I actually receive, and I have to go through them all to find the ones that I really do receive. About 1/2 of them show "To be announced" for everything in the channel guide. I've given it plenty of time for indexing and the problem hasn't corrected itself.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I really want to use my Tivo rather than pay another year or lifetime subscription for Plex Pass, but I just can't use my Tivo when half of the guide is missing! Can anyone help me resolve this issue? Tivo Support has been useless


What stations are you picking up? Are you picking up the translators in Washington, UT (84780) or the St George stations? It looks like some stations there have translators in both. 
It sounds like the ones you show TBA probably dont have the right RF station in the database set up which is why it shows TBA


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

unclehonkey said:


> Thats a piss poor thought.


You're right. I should have been more diplomatic. My OTA guide indicates 40 channels. all with listing data - no TBA. I don't receive any, but that doesn't cause TBA.

My data: http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=9038b62a3f4683

I'm sure the OP has connected the antenna to the TV to list the channels received.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

So I pulled my Roamio basic out and did some testing. Its unsubbed yet it still shows guide data (I'm not saying anything)

I put in zip 84790 as the OP noted and let it go through. I looked in the channel guide and saw somewhere around 200 channels listed...tons of translators.
So I went to rabbitears and printed out the channel list for St George (the link will send you directly to the St George list)
RabbitEars.Info

and checked the RF station for both St George and Washington, UT to see if there were mistakes. Here is what I came up with
The St George translator K25JS (for ABC4) shows RF23 on Tivo. I do not know if that has changed yet or if its still on Rf25
The Washington translator K47OA (KJZZ 14) shows RF47 on Tivo yet rabbitears shows its moved to RF34. (fcc site shows they moved to 34 a couple weeks ago)

So I would try and do Guided setup for 84790 and see what stations show up. You might want to print out a list on the link I posted above as that zip shows (like I say) around 200 stations...lots of translators on various stations...and in the channel list select the station as rabbitears shows it. So for ABC4 try K28EA &/Or K25JS. Like I say the two above possibly show the wrong info which you would need a lineup change. Here is screenshots of the St George & Washington channels (just the -1). Note the callsigns


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm sure the OP has connected the antenna to the TV to list the channels received.


the issue when dealing with translators is the TV may just the "gimmick" of the station. At our lake house FOX, My and Movies are on K48IF (RF48) yet the PSIP as "FOX 9", "FOX 9+" and "Movies!" so unless his TV has an option to see RF station he wont know.

Also I pulled up a tvfool for the center of Washington, UT at 25 feet and it is VERY promising
TV Fool


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Using TE4, I changed my spare Roamio to 84780 OTA. After GS I had over 200 stations. The first 11 were CBS on 2-1. All have (duplicate) guide information.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Using TE4, I changed my spare Roamio to 84780 OTA. After GS I had over 200 stations. The first 11 were CBS on 2-1. All have (duplicate) guide information.


yup but if the RF station that the OP is picking up for a channel doesnt match thats why he is getting the TBA stuff. That is the one thing in some states where alot of the area relies on translators (Minnesota is one of them). If the RF station doesnt match up then you get wrong info or no info.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm going back to the thread title. All channels are TBA. That is wrong. I have no OTA and when I use the OP zipcode, I have 100% listings.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> That sounds like the root of the problem. Online is supposed to mirror your device to the point if you power off your TiVo, Online should not work. That might be a route worth trying.
> 
> I haven't asked this before, but what software version are you running? Also, when you run GS, a question is asked to choose a country. Hit the Info key on your remote and see what software version is displayed.
> 
> Hell, why you're at it run GS for a cable feed. That can't be all TBA.


Online.tivo.com does seem to mirror my device when I'm logged in (except I don't see the channels with "To be announced" at all). When I am not logged in, the TBA channels do show up with guide info.

My software version is 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> Online.tivo.com does seem to mirror my device when I'm logged in (except I don't see the channels with "To be announced" at all). When I am not logged in, the TBA channels do show up with guide info.
> My software version is 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846.


I'm running low on ideas. Somethings that come to mind. TBA only shows when TiVo has no data for a station. Since I have run GS for your zipcode and OTA, my Roamio has about 400 channels with listing data. I would compare the TV's channel list with the TiVo channel list. All checked channels should be the same, and the guide set to My Channels: "A" option. Did it ever work? Any M60 errors? That would mean a OnePass can not find guide data. Have you watched a Service Connection to be sure it succeeded? No success = no listings. More later.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

unclehonkey said:


> What stations are you picking up? Are you picking up the translators in Washington, UT (84780) or the St George stations? It looks like some stations there have translators in both.
> It sounds like the ones you show TBA probably dont have the right RF station in the database set up which is why it shows TBA


These are the stations that I receive (some are the same network, just different channels). The ones that have no guide data are listed as (TBA)

2-1 KUTVDT, F34
2-1 KMYUDT2, F9
2-1 K34JC-D, F34
2-2 KUTVDT2, F34
4-1 K25JS-D, F23
4-1 KTVX-HD, F28 (TBA)
4-2 K28EA-D2, F28
4-2 K25JS-D2, F23
4-3 K28EA-D3, F28
4-3 KTVX-SD, F23 (TBA)
4-4 KTVX-SD, F23 (TBA)
4-4 H-I, F28 (TBA)
5-1 K20GJ-D, F20
5-1 K35HG-D, F35
5-1 K35FS-D, F35
5-2 COSI-TV, F20 (TBA)
5-2 COSI-TV, F35 (TBA)
5-3 K20GJ-D3, F20
5-3 K35HG-D3, F35
5-3 K35FS-D3, F35
7-1 KUED-HD, F44 (TBA)
7-2 K44JI-D2, F44
7-3 K44JI-D3, F44
7-4 Create, F44 (TBA)
8-1 K16IL-D, F16
8-1 KCSG-HD, F27 (TBA)
8-2 Decades, F16 (TBA)
8-2 Decades, F27 (TBA)
8-3 StartTV, F16 (TBA)
8-3 StartTV, F27 (TBA)
8-4 Heroes, F16 (TBA)
8-4 Heroes, F27 (TBA)
9-1 KUEN, F19 (TBA)
9-1 KUEN, F32 (TBA)
9-2 K32FQ-D2, F32
9-2 MHzWrld, F19 (TBA)
9-3 K32FQ-D3, F32
9-3 FNX, F19 (TBA)
9-4 NHK F19 (TBA)
9-4 NHK F32 (TBA)
9-91 K32FQ-D91, F32
9-91 KUER-FM (TBA)
11-1 K36FT-D, F36
11-1 KBYU, F14 (TBA)
11-2 BYURDIO, F14 (TBA)
11-2 BYURDIO, F36 (TBA)
11-3 KBYUFM, F14 (TBA)
11-3 KBYUFM, F36 (TBA)
12-1 KMYUDT, F9
12-1 KMYUDTSD, F9
13-1 KSTU-HD, F21 (TBA)
13-1 KSTU-HD, F25 (TBA)
13-2 K21CE-D2, F21
13-2 K21FL-D2, F21
13-3 K21FL-D3, F21
13-3 K25GY-D3, F25
13-4 CHARGE, F21 (TBA)
13-4 CHARGE, F25 (TBA)
14-1 K24CY, F24
14-2 Comet, F24 (TBA)
14-3 TBD, F24 (TBA)
14-4 Charge!, F24 (TBA)
18-1 KUEWDT, F18
18-2 KUEWDT2, F18
18-3 KUEWDT3, F18
18-4 Create, F18 (TBA)
30-1 KUCW-HD, F22 (TBA)
30-1 KUCW-HD, F33 (TBA)
30-2 KUCWSD, F22 (TBA)
30-2 MOVIES, F33 (TBA)
30-3 K33FY-D3, F33
30-3 KUCW S, F22 (TBA)
30-4 KUCW S, F22 (TBA)
30-4 Escape, F33 (TBA)


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

unclehonkey said:


> So I would try and do Guided setup for 84790 and see what stations show up. You might want to print out a list on the link I posted above as that zip shows (like I say) around 200 stations...lots of translators on various stations...and in the channel list select the station as rabbitears shows it. So for ABC4 try K28EA &/Or K25JS. Like I say the two above possibly show the wrong info which you would need a lineup change. Here is screenshots of the St George & Washington channels (just the -1). Note the callsigns


I've tried to do a Guided setup for 84790, but it won't complete (says something like no stations or providers for that zip code and to choose another). The only one in my area I can get to work for me is 84780 (which is where I live). This seems really odd to me.

Below are some photos of my guide listing (Favorites) that I took this morning:


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

allen97 said:


> I've tried to do a Guided setup for 84790, but it won't complete (says something like no stations or providers for that zip code and to choose another). The only one in my area I can get to work for me is 84780 (which is where I live). This seems really odd to me.


That seems weird as I used 84790 and antenna and it worked fine. Like I say it loaded around 200 channels, most of which are not near your area.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Checking the first five TBA marked stations, each has the wrong frequency. I use Google then Wiki.

And here I thought ALL channels were TBA. Learned something today.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

unclehonkey said:


> That seems weird as I used 84790 and antenna and it worked fine. Like I say it loaded around 200 channels, most of which are not near your area.


What would be the cause of my Roamio OTA not letting me complete guided setup with a zip code of 84790? Does anyone know? If it works for one person, it should work for everyone, right?


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Checking the first five TBA marked stations, each has the wrong frequency. I use Google then Wiki.
> 
> And here I thought ALL channels were TBA. Learned something today.


So does this mean if I can get the lineup team to correct the frequency, then I should be able to get guide data?


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

allen97 said:


> So does this mean if I can get the lineup team to correct the frequency, then I should be able to get guide data?


yes but what I dont get is the pics I posted show the stations in St George/Washington area and they have guide info. You should be getting all the SLC stations on translators except KMYU (CBS/My), KKRP (FOX) and KUEW (PBS). If you look at the pics I posted those are the only three stations with call signs and not translator call signs (K 2 numbers and 2 random letters)

What I would do is go through the channel list and see what stations you truly have signal and try and match them with existing stations in the guide. As I noted previously most of the translators in that area are in the database so you should have guide info. Here is the list for St George/Washington area. Note the right number (physical channel)
RabbitEars.Info


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> I'm running low on ideas. Somethings that come to mind. TBA only shows when TiVo has no data for a station. Since I have run GS for your zipcode and OTA, my Roamio has about 400 channels with listing data. I would compare the TV's channel list with the TiVo channel list. All checked channels should be the same, and the guide set to My Channels: "A" option. Did it ever work? Any M60 errors? That would mean a OnePass can not find guide data. Have you watched a Service Connection to be sure it succeeded? No success = no listings. More later.


I went through all of my channels using the signal strength meter to find out which ones I actually receive and created a list. Then I went through the channel list and unchecked any that I don't receive. Finally, I set favorites for those that I do get guide info for. I have verified that the service connections are succeeding. No M60 errors.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> I've tried to do a Guided setup for 84790, but it won't complete (says something like no stations or providers for that zip code and to choose another). The only one in my area I can get to work for me is 84780 (which is where I live). This seems really odd to me.


Odd is a good word. I have run GS many times. Sometimes it will hang when trying to load the Setup information. It just stops at "Loading...". I have found that pulling the power for 30 seconds, then applying power will let me run the GS with no hang. So I got my Premium powered up, ran GS with 84790, and it hung. I waited 30 minutes. I pulled the plug, waited, and reapplied power. This time no hang up. It just finished (a Premiere is very slow). I went to the channel list and checked KTVX 4-1 and its frequency is 30 as it should be. I checked KUED 7-1 and it's frequency is 27 as it should be.

So, are you up for a GS with 84790? BTW, I have guide data for all stations. But I always do. Also, I was using TE4 yesterday. The Premiere uses TE3.

You don't have to. Just wait for TiVo to fix the errors.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> Odd is a good word. I have run GS many times. Sometimes it will hang when trying to load the Setup information. It just stops at "Loading...". I have found that pulling the power for 30 seconds, then applying power will let me run the GS with no hang. So I got my Premium powered up, ran GS with 84790, and it hung. I waited 30 minutes. I pulled the plug, waited, and reapplied power. This time no hang up. It just finished (a Premiere is very slow). I went to the channel list and checked KTVX 4-1 and its frequency is 30 as it should be. I checked KUED 7-1 and it's frequency is 27 as it should be.
> 
> So, are you up for a GS with 84790? BTW, I have guide data for all stations. But I always do. Also, I was using TE4 yesterday. The Premiere uses TE3.
> 
> You don't have to. Just wait for TiVo to fix the errors.


I'm not going to wait around for TiVo to fix the errors. I'll try another GS with 84790 tonight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> I'm not going to wait around for TiVo to fix the errors. I'll try another GS with 84790 tonight.


I just did a GS with 84790 and it also has the correct RF (it's really the physical channel).

To decide if channel 30 is KTVX (4-1 virtual), just enter 30-1 on your remote. The key above the "D" is the "-". Same for KUED, just enter 27-1.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just tried Guided Setup again with zip 84790 and 84770 and was unable to complete either one. I even tried selecting Cable instead of Antenna. I know 84790 should work, but the only zip that works for me is 84780. Any other ideas?
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

For three years I had to use a provider that didn't exist. I received the correct data and that provider is still on my list during guided setup.


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

allen97 said:


> I just tried Guided Setup again with zip 84790 and 84770 and was unable to complete either one. I even tried selecting Cable instead of Antenna. I know 84790 should work, but the only zip that works for me is 84780. Any other ideas?


I'm at a loss. I used 84790 on my Roamio basic and it worked fine (hence the screengrabs). Loaded all those stations. So its weird that you're not getting it to load the channel list.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

how many recordings are saved? i'm asking because i'm wondering if a c&de might be on the horizon as a future troubleshooting step.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

NorthAlabama said:


> how many recordings are saved? i'm asking because i'm wondering if a c&de might be on the horizon as a future troubleshooting step.


I don't have any recordings. I've already tried the option to clear & delete everything and even that doesn't let me use a zip of 84790. It appears that my Tivo is locked to 84780 for some reason and I can't get any other zip code to complete the guided setup process (I get the message that no information appears for antenna channels for zip XXXXX right before the step of actually scanning for channels).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

allen97 said:


> I don't have any recordings. I've already tried the option to clear & delete everything and even that doesn't let me use a zip of 84790. It appears that my Tivo is locked to 84780 for some reason and I can't get any other zip code to complete the guided setup process (I get the message that no information appears for antenna channels for zip XXXXX right before the step of actually scanning for channels).


while it may be a futile attempt to ask tivo for a reasonably priced exchange based on the age of the unit, especially if the issues weren't reported and documented during the warranty period, i'm thinking there's enough evidence in this thread to suggest replacement, and that any further troubleshooting may be a waste of time.

then, again, it is the holiday season, and there's a sale going on, so it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

I called support last night and spent over an hour with them going through troubleshooting steps, including a "kick start" (pause + 7654321 on the remote), but I still cannot complete setup with any other zip code than my current one (84780). So they offered me an exchange - for either $250 or $300. I told them no. I don't have any guide issues with Plex, and a lifetime Plex Pass is only $120. I can also use my Roamio as is, as long as I don't move and as long as my guide issues do get fixed.

I appreciate all the help you have given me with this problem. You have been much more helpful than Tivo support!

One final question I have. Could my software version be preventing me from getting guide info from other zip codes? Is there any way to force an update? My Tivo software version is 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> One final question I have. Could my software version be preventing me from getting guide info from other zip codes? Is there any way to force an update? My Tivo software version is 20.7.4.RC42-846-6-846.


That's the current software. It has been a while since TE3 has be sent an update despite known bugs.

20.7.4.rc42

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

there's also the upgrage to te4.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NorthAlabama said:


> there's also the upgrage to te4.


That would be an interesting test. I did my first test of the OP's zipcode with TE4. (it worked)


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

JoeKustra said:


> That would be an interesting test. I did my first test of the OP's zipcode with TE4. (it worked)


What's TE4? How would I get it?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

@JoeKustra will be of much more help with the upgrade, i'm still using the same software as your roamio - here's the link:

Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## Mr Tony (Dec 20, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> That's the current software. It has been a while since TE3 has be sent an update despite known bugs.
> 
> 20.7.4.rc42
> 
> Tivo Customer Support Community


Thats the version I used when I did my test for the OP
I dont have hydra on any of my units


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

allen97 said:


> What's TE4? How would I get it?


Please look into TE4/Hydra/Mira before making that leap. Just go to the Coffee House forum and check the threads.

It's not a one-way trip, but to return to TE3 you lose everything: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1

The manual: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JoeKustra said:


> Please look into TE4/Hydra/Mira before making that leap. Just go to the Coffee House forum and check the threads.
> 
> It's not a one-way trip, but to return to TE3 you lose everything: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1
> 
> The manual: https://explore.tivo.com/content/dam/tivo/explore/how-to/TiVoExperience_VG.pdf


since the op has no recordings, and roll-back is possible, i see no harm in giving it a try before putting the dead roamio back in the closet.


----------



## Sc00bydu (Mar 28, 2016)

allen97 said:


> After frustrations in not being able to get my channel guide to work on some channels (shows "To be announced"), and repeatedly trying to contact support to get the problem resolved (with no success), I stopped using my Tivo Roamio OTA about a year ago and have been using Plex with a Plex Pass subscription.
> 
> I still have my Roamio and am wanting to take another stab at getting it working again. I've tried deleting everything and setting it up with factory settings, but I still have the problem. I also noticed that guided setup doesn't work with the largest city in my area (84790), but it does work with mine (84780). Setup finds a lot more channels than I actually receive, and I have to go through them all to find the ones that I really do receive. About 1/2 of them show "To be announced" for everything in the channel guide. I've given it plenty of time for indexing and the problem hasn't corrected itself.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I really want to use my Tivo rather than pay another year or lifetime subscription for Plex Pass, but I just can't use my Tivo when half of the guide is missing! Can anyone help me resolve this issue? Tivo Support has been useless


Same thing here. It's a TiVo issue....not you. They've known this is a problem for years but they don't know how to ix it. I'm about ready to throw in the towel on TiVo and use something I can count on...


----------



## AQUARIUS216 (Aug 10, 2019)

allen97 said:


> I called support last night and spent over an hour with them going through troubleshooting steps, including a "kick start" (pause + 7654321 on the remote), but I still cannot complete setup with any other zip code than my current one (84780).


I know this is an older topic but I was reading it as I have had issues with guides not giving info for channels I get, and TiVo basically told me it was 'weak signal strength' and dropped the issue after about a year of complaining.

Your issue with the 'locked' zip code made me think of a question (or 2)... did you buy this unit new from TiVo or was it used from someone else? I'm thinking maybe it was locked due to being originally used in a different zip code. Doesn't really make sense but, it's a thought.


----------



## allen97 (Feb 13, 2009)

AQUARIUS216 said:


> I know this is an older topic but I was reading it as I have had issues with guides not giving info for channels I get, and TiVo basically told me it was 'weak signal strength' and dropped the issue after about a year of complaining.
> 
> Your issue with the 'locked' zip code made me think of a question (or 2)... did you buy this unit new from TiVo or was it used from someone else? I'm thinking maybe it was locked due to being originally used in a different zip code. Doesn't really make sense but, it's a thought.


I bought the Tivo Roamio OTA new from Tivo on a sale in 2015. I lived in a different area at the time and it worked fine. I moved to a new area later in 2015 and it worked ok for a while, but at about the time that Tivo switches to Robinhood for guide data was where I started having problems.

Recently I tried another clear and delete everything and I can no longer complete guided setup at all, regardless of the zip code I use. My TiVo is a brick now. Tivo offered to send me a refurbished Roamio for about $300, but I decided to buy a lifetime Plex Pass for $120 and have abandoned Tivo altogether.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

